# Bermuda to host AC 35, sources say



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Bermuda to host 2017 America's Cup >> Scuttlebutt Sailing News

Not official. Anonymous source.

Not sure how I feel. I live in San Diego, and have witnessed an ACWS and an RC44 event, and it was a good atmosphere, with knowedgable, helpful people, and a good chance to see the boats up close.

But traffic could be a complete nightmare.

But, I don't know anything about Bermuda, except it's hot.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about it being in Bermuda. I know I still dislike Ellison. I hope they make the boats a bit safer too. I think I read they were scaling them down a bit? Can't help but wonder if San Fran was going to give him a hard time over something. 

Still wish they would return to Newport one of these days. Hopefully, we'll get part of the World Series again.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

sailwatcher said:


> ...
> 
> But, I don't know anything about Bermuda, except it's hot.


Bermuda is semi-tropical. Not as hot as you might expect.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

The decision will not be announced until Dec 2 and I really hope Bermuda gets it, it will be a great boost for that wonderful island nation.

They sure have their fingers crossed:

AP source: Bermuda win America's Cup | The Royal Gazette:Bermuda News


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Not sure how I feel about it being in Bermuda. I know I still dislike Ellison. I hope they make the boats a bit safer too. I think I read they were scaling them down a bit? Can't help but wonder if San Fran was going to give him a hard time over something.
> 
> Still wish they would return to Newport one of these days. Hopefully, we'll get part of the World Series again.


The new formula is "AC 62", which means a 62' boat rather than a 72'. I agree about wanting them smaller than the 72's. For me, it's kind of about wanting to see boats of a similar size to production boats. Something I can relate to better. Not that this really gets anywhere near that, but it's marginally better.

I used to live in Vermont. Somehow, during that time, I managed not to ever go to RI. I've been to all the other states up there in N.E. Seems like it could be a great place. I know it has lots of tradition.

On somewhat of a tangent, they are one of the host cities for the VOR, if that strikes your fancy at all. I've been enjoying following it on the web.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

The official declaration of venue occurs at 8:30am (PST). Bermuda (or, technically, San Diego). I wonder if all the venues for the ACWS have been worked out yet? I know some have.

Anyhow, the webstream for revealing Bermuda is here: Artemis Racing | Professional sailing teamAmerica?s Cup Venue Announcement - Live from 11:30 EST Tuesday -


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

And so it is. Bermuda. 

San Diego is not mentioned, even for ACWS, but there appear to be a few slots to fill. Chicago might be one of them. Very glad to see Gothenburg in ACWS as well.

Good to see the Junior AC be mentioned as well. I don't know anything about the junior ranks, but hope to learn a bit. AC45's, I guess. Should be a very exciting component of this. 

Congrats, Bermuda! I can't wait.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Any news yet.

*Who where and why.*


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

piclarke said:


> Any news yet.
> 
> *Who where and why.*


Oracle, ETNZ, Artemis, Groupama, Ben Ainslie, Team Japan. That's it now.

And the ACWS has started, but it appears you have to pay to actually see any of it on the web. But they just had their Portsmouth event. Land Rover/Ben Ainslie is on top.
https://www.americascup.com/en/results.html


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

From what I've read, the ACWS needs to get their act together after the Portsmouth event/debacle. There's so much potential to capitalize on the interest in sailboat racing generated in San Francisco. Let's hope they are more polished in Gothenberg! They are competing for attention with the likes of the Extreme Sailing series and the 52 Super Series in Spain.


----------



## sailwatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

How was it a debacle? I did hear the weather was rough.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Debacle was probably too strong a word. Disappointing would be more accurate - not enough racing and many fans unable to watch online after paying to do so. I'm sure the Gothenberg event will be well received.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

sailwatcher said:


> How was it a debacle? I did hear the weather was rough.


France was cancelled .

Day 2 was cancelled Portsmouth

Best view spots costs where approx. 179 dollars Poor on line coverage. Not exciting at all

Sweden races on the river Aaaaaaaaaa....h

Yeeks....

Yachting on a polluted river. They better watch for flood debris like submerged logs.

Are they jet boats, rowing boats, punting boats, trout fishing boats, canoe race boats or water skiing towing boats.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Where do you see the sponsor money going to support the many competing regattas/events each summer? Foiling boats or the mono-hulls that the everyman sailor can identify with?


----------

